# "The Miracle Mire" photographs



## Mark Evans (28 Jan 2009)

well, some may know this tank is dead. i lost roughly 60 fish all my shrimp. and in trying to put things right i wrecked the whole layout.

time for a new scape. just great as were in the middle of a damn recession  

so for people who may be interested here's a quick pictorial....


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: "The Miracle Mire"*


----------



## jay (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: "The Miracle Mire"*

I don't want to rub it in Mark, but this shot?


[/quote]


ADA all over it. Just a few more tweaks.
Such a shame.  

And those poor fish... after surviving in the filter for all that time.


----------



## StevenA (28 Jan 2009)

Beautiful Mark, just beautiful. Great shame about the problems, we all really do feel for you. Looking forward to seeing you're next scape mate.


----------



## Nick16 (28 Jan 2009)

what are you going to do with all those plants? re use, or chuck, or sell for a donation or what?

really sorry for you mate, there is no icon for a kick in the teeth.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jan 2009)

Such a shame mate, I am sure the next one will looke even better  there is not recession for some


----------



## Thomas McMillan (28 Jan 2009)

Ahh this is well depressing.

That shot Jay quoted is top class.

But... It means we get a nice new saintly masterpiece to follow


----------



## altaaffe (29 Jan 2009)

Great shots Mark right from the off & personally - I'm looking forward to seeing your future efforts.


----------



## GOSEANY (29 Jan 2009)

Hello Mark,
lovely pictures, thanks for posting. Can you tell if Dwarf Cichlid is a Ram? unusual body shape.

cheers
Sean


----------



## Thomas McMillan (29 Jan 2009)

It was a 'balloon' Ram.


----------



## GOSEANY (29 Jan 2009)

thanks for the reply. 

Sean


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2009)

It's bloody horrible is what it is. 
So so sorry to here about the tank, mark. I've had gassings twice they ruin your life.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Jan 2009)

Certainley one to remember


----------



## andrea ongaro (29 Jan 2009)

wow!! good photos!! the tank is very very beautiful


----------



## Superman (29 Jan 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Mark.
Hope you get back on track asap.
If you need any help, I'll offer some crypt and new java fern cuttings to get you going if you need it. 
Just PM me if you need them.


----------



## hellohefalump (7 Feb 2009)

I love the tank and your photography is amazing!   

Shame it didn't last... terrible thing.


----------



## TDI-line (8 Feb 2009)

Great photos and scape Mark.

Will look forward to your next journal.


----------

